# water changes up stairs?



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

my tank is upstairs. i have no faucet up stairs this makes water changes more of a chore than fun... for now i have been doing it with a five gallon bucket. there has got to be an easier way any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

python with a 100ft hose should work.. i know they sell extension kits for them... i dont use a python cuz i dont have an available faucet for the connector but everyone else swears by them


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

well everyone swears by them but i dont think i can afford one... just wondering if there was anything simple i was passing up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

the 50 ft python is 55 and the bootleg lees brand is 49 plus shipping the 100ft is 90 plus shipping on kensfish... thats cheaper than youd find it in the store... i would measure the distance to see exactly how long you are going to need.. personally i think it woulkd be worth the 50 bucks to not lug water up and down stairs thats def how id be doing it if i had your situation


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

well i will probably just get it. im already tired of hauling so much water...thanks for the help mike


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

i use my shower for my upstairs tank. That way you can regulate the temperature much easier as well. Always worked for me.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I use a Python and pump water up the stairs for my tanks, no problem.


----------



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a piggy back question about the Python. It has one setting for removing water from the tank directly down the drain which is cool. The second feature allows you to reverse the flow and fill the tank back up. Is this what everyone does? I would think filling directly from the faucet would be a bad thing because you did not have a chance to treat the water? Or do you just refill the tank and add the prime/dechlor to the entire tank? The other option I see is to use the "fill" feature to just fill a few 5 gallon buckets next to your tank, treat those bucks, and then just pour them in?


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

garden house through the window?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can add the dechlor directly to your tank up front. It's OK to have the concentration higher initally so that once the new water is all in the dilution will be correct.


----------



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

Sweet! I think I'll bite the bullet and get one of these. 5 gallon buckets are a pain and messy. I'll just add twice the dosage of de-chlor before I re-add the water direct from the tap...Then I hope I'll be good to go without harming fish with a temporary dose of chlorine!


----------



## BGriff (May 11, 2011)

Python or another applicable product like it is the only way to go. You will not be disappointed, less work and less mess.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is a cheap alternative right out the library.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_python.php


----------



## killakam (Feb 26, 2011)

Why not throw the water out your window? or use some PVC so it leads to the grass from your window and just pour the water through there, then use the water hose to fill it back up.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

I love the Python method... while the Python is draining and filling, I'm able to get other tasks done, like cleaning algae and changing filter pads, etc. instead of lugging buckets.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

I use a 2500 l/h powerhead with 1/2 inch pvc flexiable hose for draining and another one with a quick change connector to my sink for filling with a shut off valve at its end Length of hose determine by what your needs are. Fast and not messy


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Wow lazy people! :lol: I've had a tank upstairs for as long as I can remember and I've had no problem lugging buckets around. I have a shower/mixer tap so it's easier to get the water to a similar temperature as the tank water. So the shower head seems the best option to me. :thumb:


----------

